# Huffy Radiobike



## tesch (Apr 12, 2014)

Thought I'd share my recent Huffy Radiobike restoration. Huge thanks to Tim Brandt (DJshakes) for taking on the project. A true craftsman that did a phenomenal job. Here is the before and after. I have a few small misc things to finish it up but but am super happy with it. Here is a Flickr stream to 30+ more pics of it along the way. https://www.flickr.com/photos/23537042@N00/sets/72157643865936875/


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 12, 2014)

great job tim !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks amazing! Congratulations on a real beaut!


----------



## tesch (Apr 12, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> That looks amazing! Congratulations on a real beaut!




Thanks much!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 12, 2014)

There was one at Copake looked complete.It was green and someone was riding it.Anybody know if it sold or what he was asking.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 12, 2014)

Once the sun hits it the red really pops.  Looks much brighter.


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2014)

Wonderful job Tim!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 12, 2014)

It looks NOS! That ones gotta be a keeper.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2014)

WOW...from the before to the present pictures....what a transformation.

From a scrap bike to a classic again.....amazing.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazing job with an amazing bike! Wish I had one.. but I doubt that dream will ever come alive, lol. She's a keeper for sure


----------



## RustyK (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow that looks great! Hope to see you riding that soon!


----------



## tesch (Apr 13, 2014)

Monark52 said:


> It looks NOS! That ones gotta be a keeper.




Definitely a keeper! I love seeing them as they would have come from the factory.


----------

